# LDAP Tutorial



## GalaxyWarrior (2. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Einsteiger Tutorial für LDAP.
Dabei geht es mir um die Funktionsweise und das Einrichten des Servers.
Die Installation ist ja recht simpel und mit ein wenig Google schnell gemacht.

Hintergrund ist es, dass ich für Zarafa gerne das LDAP Backend verwenden möchte, aber bisher noch nichts mit LDAP gemacht habe.

Muss auch nichts deutsches sein, englisch ist auch völlig ok.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

